# [C#] Highlight focus of control



## amey_dude (Jul 3, 2009)

As the title says, I want to highlight the controls with a blurred rectangle who contains focus. It will be very similar to Mac OS-X Style focus.

Please see the attachment. I want similar focus rectangle on every control in winforms. 

Please reply ASAP.

Thanks,
Amey.


----------



## adatapost (Jul 5, 2009)

Create user control.


----------

